# Calgary/Banff ??s



## calgal (Jul 23, 2009)

Our long-awaited trip to Calgary and Banff begins this Saturday, and I was checking weather.com to plan what to pack. It indicates one day of predicted rain on Sunday in Calgary but three straight days of rain in Banff. Is the weather really that different in the two regions? Any recommendations of what to do in either Calgary or Banff on rainy summer days? Thanks!


----------



## calgarygary (Jul 23, 2009)

Fortunately, the weather has warmed significantly the past few days.  Most people in this area were starting to believe it was October not July!  Yes, because of the mountains, the weather between Calgary and Banff can vary significantly.  It will be unusual to get a full day of rain in Calgary during the summer so I wouldn't let the forecast worry you.  However, as the day heats up, it is common to get short storms in the late afternoon/early evening.  If the weather forces you to stay dry, that might be an excellent time to use your car to explore the area - Lake Louise, Lake Minnewanka, Icefields Parkway, Bow Valley Parkway are just a few day trips or shorter that you could do from Banff.  In the Calgary area, I think the best way to spend a rainy day might be a day trip to Drumheller to visit the Royal Terrell Museum of Palaeontology - it is one of the world's great museums devoted to palaeontology if that is of interest to you and your family.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 23, 2009)

That area is soooo  beautiful.  We spent 2 weeks there last year and it wasnt enough.  Ready to go back. 

I found that this book:

Don't Waste Your Time in the Canadian Rockies: An Opinionated Hiking Guide to Help You Get the Most from This Magnificent Wilderness (Paperback)
by Kathy Copeland

was very informative.  Im not much of a hiker and it helped me alot.  
For example.  You can do the Moraine Lake 1 mile walk around.  If you go to the one side by the rock slide there is another trail about 5 miles and you get to see another lake and glacier and a great walk.  Not hard at all and not many people.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 23, 2009)

We spent 2 weeks in Calgary, Banff, Jasper, etc. in August 2005. The weather was miserable with rain almost everyday and very cool. In fact when we arrived at the Calgary airport in the early afternoon, it was only 53 and the wind was blowing.

I am not saying that is typical but that is how it was when we were there.

We spent some time in the casinos in Calgary because of the lousy weather.


----------



## BevL (Jul 23, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> We spent 2 weeks in Calgary, Banff, Jasper, etc. in August 2005. The weather was miserable with rain almost everyday and very cool. In fact when we arrived at the Calgary airport in the early afternoon, it was only 53 and the wind was blowing.
> 
> I am not saying that is typical but that is how it was when we were there.
> 
> We spent some time in the casinos in Calgary because of the lousy weather.



John:

Just to reassure you, it CAN get warm here in the summer.  Between this thread and your response to Victoria weather questions, it sounds like you've not had the greatest of weather experiences here.


----------



## calgal (Jul 23, 2009)

It's predicted to be in the 70s all week. Just rainy, not cold. Any opinions about Dinosaur provincial Park, and whether it is worth the drive east? I guess we could combine it with the Royal Turrell Museum?


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 23, 2009)

BevL said:


> John:
> 
> Just to reassure you, it CAN get warm here in the summer.  Between this thread and your response to Victoria weather questions, it sounds like you've not had the greatest of weather experiences here.



You are quite right, my weather experiences have not been good. I did have good weather in Ontario last year and good weather in Windermere a few years ago.

It is like people that ask me about the weather in Southern California in the winter. I tell them that usually it is OK but it is iffy meaning I wouldn't count on it. Then somebody will say that they stayed here for a week in February and it was in the 80's so it must always be good. Yes, it can be nice but it can also be rainy and cool.


----------



## calgarygary (Jul 23, 2009)

calgal, it really depends upon your interest in that type of topic and area.  The badlands there do not compare to what you would see in South Dakota but they are still interesting.  If however you were looking for something to do out of the rain, I would stick with the Terrell.  By the way, although not as necessary at this time of year vs. the winter, because of altitude most people find our climate dry (despite the forecasted rain) so make sure you pack something to moisturize with.


----------



## eal (Jul 23, 2009)

I just checked the current Banff forecast and when they say "30% chance of showers" it usually means chance of a brief afternoon thundershower, not rain all day.  It looks like a pretty good forecast overall to enjoy the Rockies.

http://www.accuweather.com/canada-f...traveler=0&postalcode=T0L 0C0&metric=1&set=99


----------



## calgal (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. The forecast has changed a lot since I first started looking at it a few days ago. I am hoping for mostly good weather and we will bring layers, which we are used to here in the Bay area. My husband's expedited passport just arrived today, so we are good to go!


----------



## RIMike (Jul 25, 2009)

*Last Year...Wonderful Trip*

We went last August and had a most wonderful trip.  It was late in the Summer season, the last few days of August and early September...and it was already turning cooler.  Most Canadian residents were not very happy about it either.  It rained off and on several days, but that did not stop us from having a wonderful time.  It did delay our Stanley Glacier Hiking trip one day.

And, which I thought was wonderful, it snowed on us on September 1st and on the day we left, September 3rd.


----------



## eal (Jul 25, 2009)

Include me in the Canadain residents who were not very happy about last year's short summer.  And snow on September first is NOT wonderful when you live here!

This summer's weather has been great - I hope it lasts this time!


----------



## calgal (Aug 4, 2009)

Just back. Weather was overall great. There was one rainy day which we spent driving the Icefields parkway and visiting the glacier (figured we would be in the car anyway most of the day). It rained parts of other days, but we were able to work our hikes, canoeing, motor boating, and biking around the afternoon showers. Banff and the surrounding area is so beatiful, we felt like we were driving in a picture postcard most of the time. We were surprised and pleased by how nice the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort was. Also really liked Calgary. DH completed the Half Ironman there on Sunday, and had a great time. We also visited the science museum, zoo, and Heritage Park. Busy vacation!!


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 4, 2009)

Your timing was excellent as the temperatures have dropped - today's high is going to be about 12C or 54F!  No change is forecasted for the next few days.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 4, 2009)

calgarygary said:


> Your timing was excellent as the temperatures have dropped - today's high is going to be about 12C or 54F!  No change is forecasted for the next few days.



I have noticed that the weather has been very cool and rainy. I talked to my sister yesterday who lives on the west side of the Okanagan lake across from Vernon, BC. She is planning on going to Calgary later this week to get away from the smoke and heat.


----------



## Dori (Aug 6, 2009)

Calgal, did you get a chance to visit Moraine Lake?  I thought it was one of the most beautiful places I have ever seen.

Dori


----------



## calgal (Aug 6, 2009)

Moraine Lake, awesome color! We rented two canoes and paddled around; also went up the rockpile and took pictures, Very scenic.


----------

